# Bachforellen Peitsche



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
mal vorweg ich habe die SuFu benutzt, aber nichts gefunden, außer Ruten für den FoPu oder Ruten für größere Gewässer.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Forellenpeitche für einen Fluss. Er ist unterschiedlich breit d.h. so ungefähr von 5-15m. Es gibt tiefere Abschnitte und flache. Außerdem gibt es stromreiche und stromarme Abschnitte. Die Uferseiten sind meistens mit Bäumen bewachsen. Ich suche eine kleine Rute (1,80-2,10m), mit der ich GuFi´s ( 5g in den schwersten Fällen bis 10g) sowie Wobbler (-5g) und Spinner (-5g) angeln kann. Sie sollte steif sein (also keine Wabbelstöcke). Im Fluss sind auch große Forellen vorhanden sowie Barben Barsche und Döbel. Also die Rute muss auch ne Barbe abkönnen. 

Ich hatte da an die Mitchell Elite Spin gedacht oder an die Pezon & Michel Redoutable Trout.

Achja die Rute sollte nicht mehr als 70€ kosten. Wenn ihr Lust habt gibt doch dann gleich noch eine Rollen und Schnur Empfehlung ab :vik:


MfG


----------



## SNAFU (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich hatte da an die Mitchell Elite Spin gedacht oder an die Pezon & Michel Redoutable Trout.



Hi,

mit der Elite Spin biste gut beraten! Wg sollte im Gegensatz zu meiner dann eher bei -20Gramm liegen(fische selbst di -10Gramm). Die guenstigen P&M Ruten sind recht wabbelig, Gufieren geht damit imho nicht ;-)

regards
Snafu


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also die am besten oder ? http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/product_info.php?refID=300&products_id=8534


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ja die ist gut für dein Vorhaben.#6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

und dazu eine Shimano Exage 1000FC ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Wenn du willst. |bigeyes Ansonsten auch Ecusima, Passion . . .
100er und 2000er Rollen passen gut.
Wenn du weiter werfen willst oder mehr Schnur brauchst, nimm die 2000er.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also ich sag mal so die Wobbler bis 5g sollte ich gut werfen können. Ich denke ne 1000er reicht da schon aus. Aber wieviel m geflochtene also ganz ganz dünn passen auf die Exage ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Die gefl. Schnüre fallen so unterschiedlich aus.  Welche wolltest du denn nehmen.

Ich habe auf einer 1000er Sienna 0,10 Fireline Christel und das sind mind. 100m, reicht also auf jeden Fall.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Hab mich noch nicht entschieden, aber die Berkley Schnüre finde ich nicht so gut. Die Fireline hat mit sehr viele Probleme bereitet. Die Crystel kenn ich nur vom sehn wie ist die denn so? Die Shimano Power Pro ist meine Lieblingsschnur, aber ich weis nicht in welchen Größen es die gibt. Denkst du die Farbe ist egal ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

So wie die normale auch. Nur weiss, seeeeeehr dünn und recht wenig sichtbar unter Wasser. 
Ich habe die an einer Bolo und nicht zum spinnen. Dafür isse gut.

Als schlecht sichtbare Schnur an einer leichten Spinne könnte ich sie mir aber auch vorstellen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also ich mache eh 2m FC davor das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Nimm die Quantum Quattron PT Braid in 0,12mm. Die verschleißt nicht so schnell wie die Christel im Fließwasser und hat ne bessere Knotenfestigkeit!  

Edit: Habe jahre lang nur Fireline gefischt, aber die Quantum is einfach besser und günstiger. 
Wobei die Christel nicht schlecht ist! 
Shimanoschnüre.... naja, geflochtene kenn ich von denen nicht, ok, die Monos sind wirklich gut. Aber extra Kohle für nen Japanischen Markenherstellernamen rauskloppen... nö!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Er sucht ja sehr dünn wegen der kleinen Schnurfassung der Rolle.
Die Christel gibbet auch in 0.04 , 0.06 , 0.08 , 0.1o mm. Die sind echt sehr dünn.


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Die PT gibbet auch in 0,08! 
Aber die Crystal franst recht schnell aus....


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Keine Ahnung wie dünn die wirklich ist . . .
Prinzipiell sie die Quattron Schnüre aber alle sehr gut.#6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

die Stroft ist auch gut


----------



## BaFoDet (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Habe auch die Elite-Spin, kann sie absolut empfehlen!
Meine ist 1.98m und 3-8 WG, die gibts beim Schirmer für 35€.
Gruß
BaFoDet


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Das Wg ist ein bisschen wenig aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Was hast du denn an Forellen zu erwarten? Kannst du notfalls einem flüchtenden Fisch im Wasser folgen? Bei Portionsfischen und recht flachen Gewässern geht es mit so einem leichten Rütchen noch; ich fische da auch "nur" eine umgebaute # 5er Fliegenrute in 240 cm, mit der man sogar noch Goldkopfnymphen passabel schlenzen kann.

Aber wenn es tief ist, wenn Forellen von über 50 cm hergehen, dann solltest du dringend aufrüsten. Da nehme ich gerne eine realtiv weiche Rute von 300 cm und einem WG von 40 - 50 gr. als Maximum. Damit und mit einer guten 25er Mono kann ich gegenhalten, einen guten Fisch über Rute und Schnurdehnung ermüden und ich muss nicht fürchten, dass die hauchdünne Geflochtene beim ersten Steinkontakt durchwetzt!

Im Bergischen hast du sicher nicht die Brummer, wie in der Murr, der Drau, der Traun, oder anderen Alpenflüssen, aber ich verspreche dir hoch und heilig, wenn dir so ein Fisch wegen einer viel zu leichten Rute abkommt, dann schmeisst du dem das Steckerl hinten nach!  Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche. In einem irischen Fluss liegt so eine Rute von mir.


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Die PT gibbet auch in 0,08!
> Aber die Crystal franst recht schnell aus....


 
Mit vernünftigen Ringen nicht:q.


Ich würde dir als Rolle eine 2500er Empfehlen, hat einafch viel mehr Vorteile als eine 1000er.

Wenn du dich für leichtes fischen entscheidest, sollte eine 8er oder 10er Crystel schon ganz gut sein.


Und wenn du schon Geld für Stroft ausgeben willst, würde ich mir auch eine vernünftige Rolle kaufen, a la Rarenium.

Die Exage ist ganz nett, die FC ist auch noch eine deutliche Steigerung zur FB.

Ich würde allerdings eine leichtere Rolle nehmen.


Gruß,


Jan Peter


----------



## Serpent (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

vom gerät her bist du ja schon ganz gut beraten.
ich persönlich spule auf meine 1000er als auch auf die 2000er rolle immer die die powerpro 8lb (0,14mm). die schnur is wirklich zum dauerbetrieb geeignet und der farbverlust hält sich in grenzen. Die powerpro ist zwar bei allen schnüren die kleiner sind wie 10lb eher flach wie rund, aber damit biste trotzdem noch jeder forelle gewachsen^^


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Serpent schrieb:


> vom gerät her bist du ja schon ganz gut beraten.
> ich persönlich spule auf meine 1000er als auch auf die 2000er rolle immer die die powerpro 8lb (0,14mm). die schnur is wirklich zum dauerbetrieb geeignet und der farbverlust hält sich in grenzen. Die powerpro ist zwar bei allen schnüren die kleiner sind wie 10lb eher flach wie rund, aber damit biste trotzdem noch jeder forelle gewachsen^^


 

Du fischt also mit einer Schnur, mit der andere auf Hecht mit 4000er Rollen angeln auf Barsch und Forelle?


Top!


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Du fischt also mit einer Schnur, mit der andere auf Hecht mit 4000er Rollen angeln auf Barsch und Forelle?
> 
> 
> Top!



8 lbs. sind knappe 4 kg. Umgerechnet in Mono ist das eine normale 20er. Keine Schnur für Barsch und Forelle???


----------



## Serpent (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Du fischt also mit einer Schnur, mit der andere auf Hecht mit 4000er Rollen angeln auf Barsch und Forelle?
> 
> 
> Top!



wenn du richtig liest gibt es dort auch barben barsche etc.... wer sagt das wenn du ein 2er mepps durchziehst auch eine 30er forelle diesen nimmt? das können im extremfall auch einige cm hecht sein.... wie gesagt ich mache es so und das is absolut alltagstauglich, flexibel und nicht zu dick. Den spass an einer 25er forelle holste dir über die besagte peitsche...


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Mit vernünftigen Ringen nicht:q.



Quatschkopf


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also im Sommer kann ich notfalls an den nicht tiefen Stellen ins Wasser, aber ich finde das Wg 4-18g passt schon ganz gut weil ich will ja am Drill Spaß haben. Bei uns gibt es Bachforellen weit über 50cm das größte was ich so dort gesehen hab war 70+. Und 3m ist viel zu lang. Mit meiner Jig´n spin habe ich sonnst immer auf die BaFos geangelt aber da in den meisten Fällen die BaFos 30cm sind will ich ne Rute mit weniger wg. Selbst wenn nen guter Hecht einsteigen würde, würde ich ihn raus bekommen, weil es nicht nur an der Rute liegt sondern an der Einstellung der Bremse und insgesammt an der Rolle. Ich hatte so an einer 6er Schnur gedacht, dennoch kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, aber die Fireline scheidet schonmal aus. Weis nicht ob ich mir eine Berkley Schnur drauf machen soll, denn ich habe vieles schlechtes gehört. Ich hatte die besten Erfahrungen mit der Aspire oder der Power pro aber die Power pro gibts erst ab 10.


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Serpent schrieb:


> wenn du richtig liest gibt es dort auch barben barsche etc.... wer sagt das wenn du ein 2er mepps durchziehst auch eine 30er forelle diesen nimmt? das können im extremfall auch einige cm hecht sein.... wie gesagt ich mache es so und das is absolut alltagstauglich, flexibel und nicht zu dick. Den spass an einer 25er forelle holste dir über die besagte peitsche...


 

Aber was machst du, wenn beim Barschangeln ein 1.30m Hecht einsteigt?


@Doc Plato: An meienr Handmade sind Fuji SIc dran, ich hab da noch keine Fireline mit durchgefischt.



JP


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Oder was haltet ihr von der Abu Garcia Vendetta 1,80m wg 5-20g ? Die würde ich für 35€ bekommen ohne Versand ?


----------



## volkerm (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Hallo,

wenn ich das mal zusammenfasse:
Man kann eher selten waten.
In dem Gewässer gibt es große Fische (Bachforelle 70 cm)
Das Ufer ist bewachsen.
Da würde ich meine Meerforellenrute 10 ft. mit 25er Mono nehmen; außer vielleicht beim Waten, und selbst da, wenn das kein grüner Tunnel ist.
Mir soll mal einer hier klarmachen, wie man mit dem diskutierten Gerät einen guten Fisch auch nur zu einer Richtungsänderung überreden kann.
Vom Landen mal ganz abgesehen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@ Volker:

Wir beide wissen das aus Erfahrung. Aber die juckt hier nicht, weil wir fragwürdige Spinnstäbchen nicht über den grünen Klee loben. Wir sind nicht hip, wir sind Angelsaurier!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Wieso soll das nicht gehn ? der Fluss ist nicht so Breit. Am Ufer sind Bäume, aber nicht an jeder Stelle. Und selbst da wo Bäume sind kann man mit einer Rute bis 2m Super angeln. Der Baum bekommt ja keine Äste direckt wo er aus dem Boden kommt sondern erst ab einer bestimmten Höhe. Das Heißt rechts und links immer platz und oben auch bis zur gewissen Länge deswegen die kurze Rute


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Quatschkopf


 

Nix Quatschkopf, ich kenne genug die Fireline lange und gut fischen, gute Ringe sind Gold wert!

Allerdings....die Exage FC ist definitiv keine Steigerung der FB, das sieht man doch so das es die gleiche Rolle ist bis auf die Spule....


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@Volker

Öhhhm.
Die Elite Spin (-18gr) hat richtig Rückgrat. Damit kann man auch Hechte drillen.  Und sie eignet sich zum Führen der passenden modernen Köder besser als lange Ruten und unter Büschen sowieso im Vorteil.

Das relativ geringe WG hilft doch nur beim Wurf(Aufladung). Sonst könnte man gleich eine Jerke nehmen um sicher zu gehen . . .


----------



## volkerm (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@ Andal,

hast Du wohl recht, mich alten Ochsen kann auch wirklich keiner wenigstens mit Geflecht missionarisch erobern.
Ich muß da an mir arbeiten, ich merke das immer deutlicher.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nix Quatschkopf, ich kenne genug die Fireline lange und gut fischen, gute Ringe sind Gold wert!
> 
> Allerdings....die Exage FC ist definitiv keine Steigerung der FB, das sieht man doch so das es die gleiche Rolle ist bis auf die Spule....


 

Sorry, aber allein die Kurbel ist deutlich besser; nicht so jackelig wie die der FB.



JP


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Nur mal so in die Runde gefragt.

Wer hatte denn schon mal einen Ü-50 Wildsalmoniden in einem natürlichen (Gebirgs-)Fluss am Band?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Aber vielen gehts ja nicht um den Drill sondern nur um den Fisch da sielt die Aktion keine Rolle. (PS: das ist allgemein gemeint und auf keinen von euch bezogen) ! Mir ist das halt wichtig, dass der Drill Spaß macht. Mir kann keiner sagen, dass wen man ne Rute mit einem Wg von 20-50g hat der Drill einer 25cm oder 30cm BaFo Spaß macht


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Andal schrieb:


> Nur mal so in die Runde gefragt.
> 
> Wer hatte denn schon mal einen Ü-50 Wildsalmoniden in einem natürlichen (Gebirgs-)Fluss am Band?



 ... ich ...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... ich ...


 

Ach komm.... deine Wildlachse sind eine gaaaaanz andere Nummer als so eine Bafo-Fritte :q

@ Andal:
Geht auch ne 60er Wildmefo aus der Ostsee durch?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

. . . oder Meterhechte? . . .|supergri


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also meine 54er war schon toll xD und 2 große habe ich noch verloren keine Ahnung warum die großen verlier ich immer wieder xD die sind 30sec drann und dann schlitzen sie aus. Naja der Fisch muss ja auch ne Chance haben


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Der Toni wirds am ehesten nachvollziehen können, warum ich beim Salmonidenfischen keine steinharten und kurzen Ruten empfehle. Wobei es mir aber wurscht ist, wer sich womit das Leben schwer machen will. Nur wenn er fragt, dann kriegt er auch meine ehrliche Antwort.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

OK.
Zur Beruhigung der Gemüter mal ein Bild von der Mitchell(-18gr) unter Belastung(leere Flasche!)









Ist nicht steinhart, sondern straff und flexibel.#6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

is halt jedem seins, aber back to topic.....
Also welche würdet ihr eher empfehlen die Vendetta oder die Elite Spinn und welche Rolle ist die neue Exage ihren Preis Wert? Und welche Schnur (geflochtene) könnt ihr noch so zum Salmonieden fischen empfehlen?


----------



## e!k (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also meiner Meinung nach reicht das Gerät vollkommen aus. Ich habe selber 7 Jahre mit einer Spinnrute an einem Forellenbach geangelt, die ein WG von 0-10g hatte. Als Schnur hatte ich eine 0,16 mono und habe damit auch  -für die Verhältnisse des Gewässers- große Fische gefangen (Bafos bis 55cm/mehrere Hechte bis 75cm als Beifang). Und verloren hab ich kaum Fische, obwohl ich zeitweise während der Saison täglich mit dieser Kombo unterwegs war. 
Wenn man sich nicht ganz dämlich anstellt funktioniert das super. Der einzige Nachteil von derart leichtem Gerät besteht darin, dass bei Hängern auch mal ein Köder flöten geht, aber im Drill habe ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> @Doc Plato: An meienr Handmade sind Fuji SIc dran, ich hab da noch keine Fireline mit durchgefischt.
> 
> 
> 
> JP




Habe ich behauptet das ich Rutenringe aus Stahlwolle habe?
Kennst Du meine Ruten mit denen ich geflochtene Schnüre fische?
Habe ich irgendwas erwähnt, das ich meine Schnüre an Ringen "durchgefischt" habe?



Gute Rutenringe sollten übrigens Vorraussetzung und ein wichtiger Faktor bei geflochten Schnüren sein, ohne das erst durchkauen zu müssen! 


@TE

Die Fireline Crystal ist ne feine Schnur! Ohne Zweifel!
Allerdings neigt sie eben gerade in Flüssen, mit steinigem Grund zum schnellen ausfransen. Deswegen mein Hinweis zur abriebsfesteren Quattron PT Braid.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Auf Bachforellen mit geflochtener?

Das hat nur Nachteile !


----------



## volkerm (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Hallo Toni,

da hast Du recht.
Zu den vorangegangenen Fragen; ja, über 50 im Bach, ja, Meterhecht.
Probleme bei den Bedingungen, wie geschildert wurden, sind:
Mit der kurzen Rute musst Du zu nahe an das Ufer; die Fische sehen die Silhouette gegen den Himmel, keine Chance.
Für die Zwecke, eigens, habe ich mir mal eine 11 ft. Fliegenrute gebaut.
Oft genug knieend und auf auf allen Vieren rangeschlichen.
So fängt man dicke Forellen.
Die besten fing ich direkt unter der Rutenspitze.
Das ist bei Spinnruten ähnlich.
Aber- ich halte mich jetzt hier raus, macht mal.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> da hast Du recht.
> Zu den vorangegangenen Fragen; ja, über 50 im Bach, ja, Meterhecht.
> ...




Tippfischen?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Geflochtene hat meiner Meinung nach nur 2 Nachteile und zwar einmal keine Dehnung , deswegen auch ein langes FC vorfach. 2tens Sichtbarkeit, aber das Problem löst man ebenfalls mit dem FC. Mit Mono kann man die Gufies nicht besonders gut führen und Hänger sind meist auch mehr oder weniger Probleme.


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Nicht nur...

Aber wie willst du einen Standfisch anfischen, wenn auf Distanz, oder von Gegenüber nix geht? Also runter auf den Erdboden und auf den Knien "ran an den Feind".

Allerdings ist da dann mit modernen Ködern meistens auch nicht mehr so viel zu machen. Da sind dann überschwere Reizfliegen, das Hölzeln in Abwandlung, oder Koppen am Tirolerhaken, Haarwaschl und Pfrillen am Planseesystem die erstere Wahl... und eben längere Ruten und Monoschnüre.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Du willst doch auf Bachforellen? Die dazu einsetzbaren Gufis benötigen keine geflochtene !


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ja aber in dem Gewässer gibt es viele Steine im Wasser. Und Hängereich ist es auch


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ja aber in dem Gewässer gibt es viele Steine im Wasser. Und Hängereich ist es auch




Das spricht natürlich erst recht für Mono. Abriebfest und billig bei Erneuerung(Abrieb<).


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Gerade dann ist doch geflochtene Unsinn!

Nehme eine 0,22 Mono ... Wenn sehr abriebsträchtig eben eine 0,25 Mono und gut ist!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Naja ich bin am überlegen da mir doch viele zur Mono raten. Villt nehm ich erst Mono wenn das nicht passt dann kann ich immer noch Geflecht drauf machen.


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Auf 5-15m sollteste aber mit ner guten Mono, Stroft z.b., auf alle Fälle gewappnet sein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Auf 5-15m sollteste aber mit ner guten Mono, Stroft z.b., auf alle Fälle gewappnet sein!




Ich dachte du sagst Quattron Low-Stretch.#6|rolleyes


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Hmm also die Elite Spin kostet um die 70€ mit Versand und die Exage um die 50-60 mit Versand und dann noch Schnur ist mir ein Bisschen zu teuer, aber wenn ihr sagt die Kombo ist gut dann würde ich das Geld auch dafür ausgeben, aber an der Rolle kann man bestimmt noch was machen oder ? Es muss nicht unbedingt eine Shimano sein, sondern Hauptsache Qualität.... Was würdet ihr noch empfhelen ?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

70€? |bigeyes

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=40788

Gibt aber nur noch die 8gr.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Hatte ich auch schon gesehn aber die Rute ist mir dann doch zu UL. Ich würde auch gebrauchte nehmen ;-) also her damit xD


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Dann eben die Pulse, ist baugleich, hat nur Fujiringe und anderen Lack, kostet nen Ticken mehr. Und andere WG angaben (trotz gleicher Rute)

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...tion=&osCsid=e04a8947898aaca6d290f478e95420e8

Der Herr Professor sollte dir was dazu sagen können


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Frag mal hier ob du die fürn Fuffi kriegst:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MITCHELL-Elite--...069384&cguid=32bb9a8312d0a0aa1295ba35ffaaa0de


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Mit Versand kostet die aber auch 67€


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Professor Tinca danke für den Vorschlag leider habe ich keinen Ebay acc und mein Vater ist Auch die nächste Woche weg.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Überschlafe lieber nochmals die Länge der Rute ...

190 cm? Warum diese Länge? Dein Gewässer ist doch relativ breit und zusätzlich hängerträchtig!
Je größer die Hängergefahr umso länger die Rute im Forellenfluß 
und 
du mußt den Fisch auch schnell führen können (und an der Wasser-Oberfläche halten (Kopf raus an die Luft!) !)

Ich habe eine 270 cm mit 40 gr WG, klassisch parabolisch, und 23 Mono,
wenn zu sehr Hänger an den Steinen, dann die 3 m ...

Welche Strömung hat denn dein Fluß?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich fische zwischen Bäumen, da meist an diesen bewachsenen Plätzen wo sons fast keiner hingeht mit Fisch besiedelt sind. 2,70m sind zu viel. Das Wg muss im Brecih wie bei der Elite Spin sein, da ich sonnst keine kleinen Köder werfen/ führen kann und wegen dem Spaß beim Drill


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Die 2,40er Skelli(-24gr.) ist in etwa gleiche Liga aber teurer(bei am im Angebot):


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

OK ... dann mache ich alles falsch bei meiner Forellenpirsch ... aber dafür sehr erfolgreich ...

ich bleibe deswegen bei meiner absolut bewährten Art der Bachforellenpirsch und bin hier nun weg ...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

zu lang ;-)


----------



## Walstipper (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Mit 22er Mono und 300cm Spinne ist man natürlich bestens ausgerüstet um gegen die Uferbäume und den Abrieb am Boden anzukommen, das ist natürlich viel besser als ein hartes FC-Leader.
Vorallem kann man mit einer Dreimeterspinne die guten Wobbler heutzutage richtig ausreizen, und zusammen mit einer Mono werden die Gummufische am hängerreichen Boden zum Genuss, man merkt praktisch alles und kann den Gufi rechtzeitig anlupfen, ohne das sich was festsetzt.
Auch wenn es sich um Kleinstköder handelt, muss man wegen den kapitalen Forellen eine starke Rute mit mindesttens 40g verwenden, die typische Bachforellenpeitsche für Kleinstköder eben.
Mal schauen ob noch Verbesserungsvorschläge kommen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Habe nicht gesagt das du es falsch machst! Aber jeder hat andere Vorstellung ich akzeptiere deine Angelei, aber ich möchte gerne anders angeln, denn angel mal mit einer 2,70m rute direckt unter einem Baum wo nach recht links und oben gerade mal 2m sind also nach recht und links auch manchmal weniger.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> denn angel mal mit einer 2,70m rute direckt unter einem Baum wo nach recht links und oben gerade mal 2m sind also nach recht und links auch manchmal weniger.



... meine Lieblingsplätze ...


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Es gibt Angler, die schaffen es an solchen Plätzen sogar mit der Fliege zu werfen!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich will nicht Fliegenfischen und ich will mir auch nicht den Arm ausrenken. Ich bin nicht einer von solchen denn ich bin ich. ;-) Aber mal ganz ehrlich wie willste mit einer 2,70m Rute seitlich auswerfen wenn nur 2m Platz ist sowie oben auch und gerade aus hängen auch Äste das ist auch nichts mit schwingen und ich habe keine Lust die Köder dann ausm Baum zu flücken. Also für mich kommen so lange Ruten nicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## angelpfeife (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Habe nicht gesagt das du es falsch machst! Aber jeder hat andere Vorstellung ich akzeptiere deine Angelei, aber ich möchte gerne anders angeln, denn angel mal mit einer 2,70m rute direckt unter einem Baum wo nach recht links und oben gerade mal 2m sind also nach recht und links auch manchmal weniger.


Ich hab mal an so ner ähnlichen Stelle (1m links, halber rechts, 2 nach oben und einen nach hinten) nen 81er Hecht an ner 2.70m Rute gedrillt. Seitdem weiß ich wofür so kurze Ruten sind. Lass dir nicht reinreden und fisch so wie du willst.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Danke für dein Verständniss.


----------



## Walstipper (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also du befischst die *Hust* bei 42651?

Doch das Ufer ist teils schon stark verbaumt.
Kann man da Waten?

Wie tief isses dort so, ist das Wasser sehr klar?
Was für Wobbler, was für Gummifische sollen gefischt werden?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

In der *Hust* kann man waten, aber meist geh ich vom Ufer aus. Die *Hust* ist von ganz flach bis 2m+ tief. Das Wasser ist mittelmäßig klar also im Flachen sieht man schon den Grund. Ich wollte Wobbler in -10cm fischen aber die meisten haben nur 5 cm also eher seltener das ich 10cm fische. Die GuFis wiegen 5 gramm mit Kopf.


----------



## e!k (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Das mit den kurzen Ruten kann ich nachvollziehzen. 
An dem hier örtlichen FOrellenbach ist mir mittlerweile auch eine 2,4m Rute zu lang, was vor allem daran liegt, dass neu entdeckte Spots derart mitten im "Dschungel" liegen, dass alleine das erreichen der Plätze zum Abenteuer wird. Hierbei ist eine zu lange Rute recht hinderlich. Zudem muss man auch mit dem Waten vorsichtig sein. Es kommt zwar immer darauf an wie breit das Gewässer ist, aber an meinem Hausgewässer ist das nicht möglich. Das trifft gerade dann zu, wenn im Verlauf des Jahres die Gewässer immer mehr von dem umgebenden Wald "eingenommen" werden und der Weg nurnoch durch 3m hohe Brennesseln geht  

Ich habe mir für die kommende Saison auch eine neue Rute geholt. Die Skelletor in 1,8m mit einem WG von 6-18g. Ob die allerdings zu kurz ist und damit die bereits beschriebene Scheuchwirkung der eigenen Silouette zu groß wird kann ich erstmal nicht beurteilen, weil ich keine Gelegenheit hatte die Rute zu fischen. Aber von der Sache her kommt sie mir gerade für bestimmte Spots wie geschaffen vor. 
Ein weiterer Nachteil kann sein, dass das werfen um Bäume herum, die an der eigenen Uferseite stehen, schwerlich möglich ist.


----------



## nostradamus (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

hallo,

ich fische an einem änlichen fluss und kann nur die shotgun von quantum empfehlen! :vik::vik:

absolut geniale rute 

gruß


----------



## MinnowKiller (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich selber habe die Elite Spin und kann dir die nur wärmstens empfehlen echt geile Rute für Forelle und Barsch.


----------



## Apoo (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Für solche Fälle würde ich auf jedenfall meine Sportex Carat Spin U Light nehmen  
Egal was andere sagen, in so einem Gewässer ist man meiner Meinung nach mit einer kürzeren Rute besser aufgehoben, ich fische die Sportex sogar im Rhein und habe keine Probleme damit Barsche zu flitschen auch wenn sie etwas weiter draussen stehen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Verkauft keiner eine Mitchell Elite Spin 1,90m 4-18g Wg  mit einer Shimano exage 1000 oder 2500 ?


----------



## Walstipper (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Für den Kompromiss Gummi/Hardbaits, dazu klares Wasser und Abrieb am Boden, könntest du mal diese als Hauptschnur auf einer 2500er Spule versuchen.
Die Mitchell sollte ok sein, bleibt noch die Frage der Rolle.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich konnte gerade eine Mitchell Elite Spin in 1,90m 4-18WG mit einer Shimano Catana 1000FA mit der Fireline Crystal competition in 0,074mm 110m für einen unschlagbaren Preis ergattern xD Aber trotzdem für eure Mühe bei der Suche nach dem Gerät :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Woher nun?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Hatte bei Askari angerufen ob sie die Rute noch da haben, weil ich mir sie mal angucken wollte, aber dann sagten sie sie steht im reduzierten Ständer es sei ein Auslaufmodell. Ich habe sie für 32€ anstatt für64€ bekommen. Und die Catana war das letzte Ausstelungsstück, deswegen habe ich sie für 23€ bekommen anstatt für 33€ und die Schnur habe ich für 14€ bekommen anstatt für 17€ Warum die Schnur jetzt weniger gekostet hat weis ich nicht er meinte nur die bekomme ich auch günstiger.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Achja die Schnur ist in 0,074mm und 110m lang. Meinst du sie passt auf die Rolle oder muss ich sie unterfüttern.... ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Spul sie am besten auf und wenn die Spulen noch nicht vollist, Mono hinterher.

Dann rückwärts mit dem Akkuschrauber auf die Verkaufsspule und von da aus nochmal auf eine andere Verkaufsspule.

Danach wieder auf die Rolle und schon isse richtigrum.:q#6

Glückwunsch zu dem Schnäppchen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Das Problem ist ich habe keine 3 Spulen nur 2 leere xD


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ich habe keine 3 Spulen nur 2 leere xD




Die von der FL ist doch danach leer . . .#6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Auf der Rolle steht 0,18 -170  0,20-140


----------



## Walstipper (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Und nicht vergessen: 2.5-3m Fluorocarbon in 6-8lb vorschalten.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also so siehts jetzt aus. In echt sieht noch ein bisschen mehr Schnur aus als auf dem Foto


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Andal schrieb:


> Im Bergischen hast du sicher nicht die Brummer, wie in der Murr, der Drau, der Traun, oder anderen Alpenflüssen, aber ich verspreche dir hoch und heilig, wenn dir so ein Fisch wegen einer viel zu leichten Rute abkommt, dann schmeisst du dem das Steckerl hinten nach!  Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche. In einem irischen Fluss liegt so eine Rute von mir.


Kann Andal nur 100% zustimmen! #6

Viele (jüngere) haben erst immer die große Klappe, dass das alles schon geht, und die Spielzeugstöckchen reichen doch hin.
Wenn aber der unglaubliche Traumfisch und potentielle Fisch des Lebens nur gerade einige Sekunden seine ganze Größe und Schönheit in einem unvergesslichen Schnappschuss fürs Anglerauge einmal kurz gezeigt hat, und sich dann auf die Brute-Force-Art "ratz-batz-knall" verabschiedet, dann ist das (lebenslange) Gejammer groß.

An einem Wildfluss mit scheuen Forellen mit einer (zu) kurzen Rute Angeln ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie auf die dünnsten Apfelbaumäste ganz außen zum Ernten zu krabbeln |uhoh: , um sie zu bekommen - dabei kann man doch einen langen Apfelpflücker nehmen! :m


----------



## Walstipper (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@Det: Mach doch mal einen konkreten Gerätevorschlag für " GuFi´s ( 5g in den schwersten Fällen bis 10g) sowie Wobbler (-5g) wenige bis 10cm und Spinner (-5g)".

Dazu empfiehl doch mal bitte konkrete Wobbler und Gummianwendungen und erläutere mal wie du diese am kleinen Fluss einsetzen würdest.

Was sind deine Erfahrungen mit Forellen und leichten kurzen Ruten?
Ich weis ja das bei euch im Harz die Hechte mindestens ihr Körpergewicht ziehen, was können die Forellen dort so?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Natürlich isses schön wenn man eine Powerrute hat *und *die kann Kleinstköder werfen und führen.
Bisher habe ich noch keine gefunden.

Also blieb nichts als Eigenbau mit Vollcarbonspitze, wegen der Sensibilität zum Werfen und führen von Kleinstködern.
Der flexible aber kräftige Blank kann auch grosse Fische drillen.

Anders lassen sich die beiden Ansprüche (in meinen Augen) nicht kombinieren.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@Nordlichtangler mein Traumfisch hatte ich schon und auch an einem leichten Gerät. Einen 1,60m Wels an einer Baitcaster mit -30WG hat alles super geklappt. Und von wegen Scheuchwirkung ich habe schon sehr oft erlebt das bei uns im Fluss die Forellen beim Fliegenfischen vor den Füßen gebissen haben und außerdem habe ich vorher auch nicht mit einer 2,70m Rute gefischt und es hat alles geklappt. Ich kann nur nochmals sagen WIE SOLL MAN EINEN LEICHTEN KÖDER (5g) MIT EINER RUTE WG: 40WG ANSTÄNDIG GENAU WERFEN???? Ihr sagt doch es sei gefährlich bei so großen Forellen mit einer L-Ausstattung zu angeln,aber was bringt es mit einer 2,70m Rute mit einem WG von 40g zu angeln 1. wenn 30er Forellen beizen machts kein Spaß 2. Kann man mit der 2,70m Rute nicht Zwischen den Bäumen händeln und mit einer kuzen Rute kann man mal eben nach recht nach links. Wenn ein großer Fisch drann ist und sein Weg schwimmt dann bringt es einem absolut nicht wenn man nicht hinterher kann wenn er eine Flucht reißt, dann verliert man noch mehr Fische als mit einer kurzen Rute. Ich will Spaß am Drill, ich bin nicht einer den es nur um den Fisch geht!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Beatnwortet mal lieber meine Frage ( Sihe oben Foto genug Schnur auf der Rolle? ) anstatt hier in dem falschen Treath zu diskutieren.


----------



## volkerm (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Hallo,

ich habe den Thread hier liebgewonnen.
Die Wurfweiten, die Du brauchst, kannst Du mit einer Dachlatte mit Ringen werfen; ich jedenfalls kann es.
Darum ist es unsinnig, bei Großfischaufkommen mit so leichtem Zeug zu fischen.
Das ganze Geflecht hat für meine Begriffe bei Unterwasser- Hindernissen nichts zu suchen.
Stroft ABR 0,25 ist die Antwort.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Jo ihr habt alle Recht und ich meine Ruhe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Man sollte das Thema vlt. mal aufgliedern:

1) Das eine ist der kleine Bach mit scheuen Naturforellen aus Wildlaich usw. 
Sind die Viechter saudoof, weil gerade erst letzte Woche besetzt, dann braucht man sich damit nicht aufzuhalten - klar.
Wenn aber ein lauter Tritt oder ein Anglerschatten auf dem Wasser ausreicht um 10m flussauf und flussab alles für min. eine halbe Stunde zu verschrecken und verscheuchen, dann muss man wegbleiben vom Ufer, möglichst weit weg.

2) Wenn der Bach dicht und schon lange baumbestanden ist, dann sind auch Teile und Wurzeln im Wasser, Äste oder ganze Kronen darin. Das reicht jeder halbwegs fitten größeren Forelle für ein Abkommen. Bremsen mit der Rolle ist nicht, höchstens 1-2m Spitzenlast abfangen kann gehen. Der Fisch *muss gestellt* werden.
Ist es ein ausgebaggerter "reiner" Abwasserkanal, entfällt auch dieser Punkt natürlich.

3) Werfen ist ziemlich unwichtig bezüglich der Weite, es ist kleinräumig. Punktgenau ist wichtig. Mit einer längeren Rute kann man aber genauer präsentieren, vor allem wenn man unter der Spitze den Köder nur abläßt, oder ein bischen die paar Meter zur Seite ausschlenzt. Die kurze Rute zum nur Werfen hat das nachsehen.
Egal was man fischt, ob Naturköder, Kunstfliege, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler oder GuFi.

4) Gufieren mit kleinen Ködern kann man mit jeder halbwegs straffen leichten Rute, eben nur mit sehr kleinen Ködergewichten und Wasserwiderständen. Wenn Brutfische und Insekten die Hauptnahrung bilden, ist das auch genau passend.

5) Und zum Waten: Damit die Bedinungen so sind, dass man *im* Bach stehen kann und dabei nicht alle Fische verscheucht, über eine halbe Stunde stocksteif wie ein Fischreiher stehen kann, und nicht entdeckt und als Panikflucht im Wasser weitergemeldet wird - da gehört was zu. :m
Und superleise weiterwaten - oder wieder lange warten. 
Da stehe ich lieber hinterm Baum oder hinter hohem Gras/Schilf.

6) Wo es paßt ist die schon genannte Berkley 8ft -24g ja eine feine Sache, stark genug, leicht und auch kurz genug, wenn man denn ausholen will. Da gehen alle Köderarten gut mit.
Wenn man eine solche 8ft und eine etwa gleichstarke ca.-30g 9'6" o. 10ft zur Verfügung hat, ist man schon gut gerüstet. 
Zu bevorzugende Monofile auf die kurze Distanz in Stärken von etwa 0.22--0.25mm wurde schon genannt. 
Die vertüdelt außerdem auch viel weniger in Gras und Ast als die dünnsten Geflechtschnüre!


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Jo ihr habt alle Recht und ich meine Ruhe


 

So langsam finde ich das hier auch tierisch komisch.

Du stellst hier eine Frage und dann kotzt du hier so rum, weil andere nicht deiner Meinung sind?


Frag doch nicht...


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also nachdem ich den Thread hier lang verfolgt habe, geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Wir haben hier in unserer Gegend auch einige Flachlandsalmonidenflüsse, auf die ungefähr Deine Beschreibung passt (10-15m breit, meist zu tief zum Waten und teilweise mit Bäumen bestanden). Dort gibt es einen gemischten Bestand mit Bachforellen bis 50-60cm, dazu auch Hechte usw.! Das Angeln mit Naturködern ist erlaubt, aber das nur informativ.

Dort habe ich anfangs nach Literaturempfehlungen mit ner leichten Rute (7-10 Gramm Wurfgewicht, 1,95m lang, dazu ne kleine Rolle mit 16er Schnur) geangelt.

Das ging auch bei kleinen Fischen ne Weile gut, dann stieg der erste größere Hecht ein...keine Chance, den zu stoppen...ab in eine Wurzel. Also auf 20er Schnur gegangen, eigentlich zu stark für die Rute...und es kam der Tag der Tage...eine große Bachforelle...zwei Fluchten, Rute zum Halbkreis, ab ins Gebüsch...die Abdrücke meiner Zähne sind bestimmt heut noch im Rutengriff...! Man hat einfach keinen Hebel, um den Fisch zu beeindrucken...er schafft es immer ins Hindernis, wenn man ihn nicht sofort stoppt.

Seitdem angel ich dort mit ner leichten Meerforellenrute (3,00 m, 10-36 Gramm Wurfgewicht, fast parabolische Aktion). Dazu 25er klare Mono und 1,5m Hardmono wegen der eventuellen Hechte. Ich fange nicht weniger, kann aber die Fische auch landen. Der Spaß am Drill ist ja schön, aber trotzdem muss der Fisch an Land, statt ihn mit dem Köder rumschwimmen zu lassen. Deine Einstellung in allen Ehren, aber zurückgesetzt wird nach der Landung. Wenn es wirklich mal eng wird, hab ich ne 2,40er, damit kommt man fast überall hin. Wirklich weit werfen brauch man ja nicht.

Also ich halten das bei der Chance auf große Forellen auch für leichtsinnig, wenn Du da mit so´nem Stöckchen angeln willst...glaub mir, wenn die erste Ü50 hängt, beißt Du Dir dahin, wo keine Sonne scheint.

Nebenbei...Geflecht ist dabei definitiv auch nicht das wahre...!


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Man merkt hier im für mich lustigen Thread gleich mal wieder, wer theoretisiert und/oder "auch schon mal hat" und denen, die wirklich Ahnung und Wissen aus fundierter Erfahrung heraus haben ...

 weiter so! ... köstlich ...


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Euch ist schon klar dass er nicht irgendeine light-Rute gekauft hat sonder die so ziemlich härteste die es unterhalb von 60 wenn nicht sogar 80€ gibt? Mich würds nicht wundern wenn die stärker wäre als die hier als perfekt gelobte Skeletor. Ich glaube nicht dass er irgendwelche Probleme bekommen wird...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Wow jemand der mich versteht xD


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> ... sonder die so *ziemlich härteste* die es unterhalb von 60 wenn nicht sogar 80€ gibts? Mich würds nicht wundern wenn die stärker wäre als die hier als perfekt gelobte Skeletor ...



lustig


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> lustig


 
Bitte nicht OT


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Wow, die härteste kurze Rute, die wo gibt? So, jetzt dünnes Geflecht rauf und ran an die Forellen :q !


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht OT



wenn du mit OT "Original Ton" meinst, dann sehe es so

wenn du mit OT "On Topic" meinst, dann bin ich es

wenn du mit OT "Off Topic" meinst, dann bin ich es nicht, denn* harte kurze Rute* hat mit dem *Thema des Threads* wenig ernsthaftes zu tun ...

ich finde es tatsächlich zunehmend lustiger


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Jo super lustig ich kipp fast vom Stuhl hier hahahahahaha..........
Geht lieber ans Wasser anstatt mich mit meinen Vorstellungen zu kritisieren. Ich hatte nach Tipps für eine Combo für Forelle gefragt und ich habe auch zahlreiche Infos bekommen. Mitlerweile habe ich eine Combo smoit wurde der Sinn des Treath erfüllt. Ich finde andere unter uns Anglern die sich auch eine Combo für Forelle kaufen möchten können diesen Treath hier gerne weiter nutzen, aber der Treath ist nich dazu da unser (mein) Verhalten an zu prangern! Also bitte jetzt keine Diskusion mehr ob eine lange oder kurze Rute!

DANKE


MfG


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Also dann für alle anderen, die eine ernsthafte Forellenrute für die in dem Eingansposting vorgestellten Gewässer suchen:

Überlegt euch genau, was hier von erfahrenen Anglern vorgestellt wurde bezüglich Wurfgewicht, Länge der Rute und der Schnur !

Und bei Interesse könnt ihr diese dann anmailen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Wir können dann ja irgendwann demnächst mal den Thread mit dem folgendem Thema aufmachen 
(Nachdem am besten vorher angemeldet und idealerweise mit Schupo-Mod-Schutzmannschaft gesichert, so ala der bekannten Vorgänge in C&R, Laichdorsch und AllesKochtopfAngler Themen):

*Titel: "Leichtfischen und abreissen oder nicht?"*
Frage: Findet ihr es ok *bewußt*, d.h. spätestens nach dem Wissen um sehr große Fische in dem Fischwasser, mit sehr leichtem Gerät zum Zwecke des maximal Fun dort zu fischen und es gerne in Kauf zu nehmen, dass größere (Raub)fische abreissen und dann evtl. verludern? 

Dann können sich ja alle outen - denen es egal ist ... 

Nur so als Idee, kann man vlt. bezüglich der Frage noch verbessern. :m


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Sry aber das passt überhaupt nicht in diesen Treath rein klärt das bitte per PN !


Danke MfG


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

So, ich muss nochmal, obwohl ich nicht will. Aber soviel geballtes Unwissen schreit nach einer Antwort:

1. Bei Bafos bis über 70cm bist Du mit Deinem Gerät chancenlos, nicht nur, weil es etwas zu schwach ist, sondern weil Du aufgrund der kurzen Rute überhaupt keinen Hebel hast, um dem Fisch Deine Richtung aufzuzwingen. Der macht mit Dir was er will, hunderprozentig. Und der Weg führt ins Hindernis.

2. Geflecht ist für Forellen im hindernisreichen Wasser völliger, totaler Unsinn. Es ist empfindlich gegen Abrieb und durch die nicht vorhandene Dehnung schlitzen Forellen schnell aus. Nicht umsonst verwendet niemand am Forellenteich auf kurze Distanz Geflecht, selbst beim Angeln auf Mefos auf große Distanz ist Geflecht umstritten. Bei Deinen Angelentfernungen ist es schlicht Schwachsinn.

3. Eine harte Rute in Kombination mit Geflecht auf kurze Distanz ist Unfug. Am Forellenteich oder auf Mefos verwendet man auch Ruten, die vergleichsweise lang und mit weicherer Aktion sind, um Aussteiger zu vermeiden. Was man braucht, ist eine sensible, zähe Rute mit einer guten Monoschnur.

4. Du kannst nicht waten um dem Fisch zu folgen, Du kannst dem Fisch aufgrund des Gerätes nicht sofort stellen oder lenken und Du kannst aufgrund der harten Zusammenstellung keinen Druck machen, weil Dir dann die Fische aussteigen. 

5. Das Angeln mit zu schwachem Gerät ist moralisch fragwürdig, nur um mehr Spaß am Drill kleiner Forellen zu haben. Der Maßstab für das Gerät sind die realistisch zu erwartenden, regelmäßig gefangenen größten Fische, und das sind in Deinem Fall stattliche Bafos und Döbel. Ich sage nicht, daß man immer mit Welsgerät spinnen soll, nur weil eine geringen Chance auf einen solchen Biss besteht. 


Aufgrund der gesammelten Punkte oben wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß. Über die Länge des Rute kann man diskutieren, über die benötigte Stärke angesichts so großer Fisch nicht. Und das sagt Dir jemand, der schon große Forellen, stattliche Rapfen und schöne Hechte in starker Strömung gefangen hat (und vorher ne Menge Lehrgeld gezahlt hat).


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ist zwar OT aber muss sein... xD

Bei Rapfen kann ich mithalten damit kenn ich mich aus xD 

1. Kann man mit einer langen Rute zwar zwischen den Bäumen und Ästen irgendwie auswerfen, ABER wenn eine große BaFo hängt, dann kann man sie nicht mit der Rute führen, da man sie meist nur in 1er Position halten kann aufgrund der ganzen Äste und Bäume drumherum. So verliert man dann auch den Fisch! 

2. Über die Schnur kann man sich streiten manche bevorzugen das andere das. PS: Ich verwende 3m FC als Vorfach und habe die Bremse leicht eingestell, somit wäre das Problem der Dehnung für mich gelöst. 


3. Wenns eine lange Rute sein muss, dann kann ich auf die guten Stellen zwischen den Schattenspändenen Bäumen nicht beangeln!


4. Das Ufer ist meistens höher gelegt als das Wasser, daher klappt das mit dem Hebel, falls du mir das nicht glaubst mache ich Fotos von dem Ufer.


5. Wer kein Spaß beim Angeln hat aufgrund des zu harten Gerätes, der kann das Angeln auch sein lassen. Guckt doch mal alle bitte in den UL oder L Forum da beschreibt fast jeder sein Gerät und die gehen damit auch auf Forellen und Barsch. Passt die Schnur passt die Rolle passt die Bremseneinstellung, dann sollte es kein Problem sein eine solche Forelle mit der Mitchell Elite Spin anständig zu landen. Guckt doch ein paa Seiten Zurück da hat jemand ein Bild von dieser Rute reingestellt mit ihrer parabolischen Aktion.

MfG


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ziemlich witzig hier.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Jetzt fängt aber das lustige an ins beängstingende zu wandeln, denn ich sehe die Gefahr, dass unerfahrene Neueinsteiger ins Bachforellenangeln die Ausführungen das TE ernst nehmen könnten.

Grauenvoll der Gedanke ...


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Jap...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Genau Nolfravel dir als Profi mit deinen vielen großen Fängen und deiner Erfahrung muss ich zu stimmen. Was ich geschrieben habe ist eindeutig Müll. Ich habe garkeine Plan vom angeln Meine Rapfen Welse Zander Hechte Barsche Bafos ReFos Barben Nasen Brassen Rotfedern Rotaugen usw wurden mir immer an den Haken gehängt, also ich nehm alles zurück ich nehm jetzt auch in Zukunft eine 3m Rute mit einem Wg 25-50. Also vergesst alles was ich geschrieben habe

SOO und jetzt lassen wir den Treath mal den jenigen, die Beratung von euch Profis brauchen, wenns um einen Kauf einer neuen Forellen Peitche geht.

TL


----------



## marcus7 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Genau Nolfravel dir als Profi mit deinen vielen großen Fängen und deiner Erfahrung muss ich zu stimmen.
> 
> TL





Köstlich:m


zum Thema:

Soll jeder fischen wie er denkt, man kann zwar Ratschläge geben aus seiner eigenen Erfahrung, aber niemanden dazu zwingen diese anzunehmen.

Finde es pers. leicht übertrieben, wenn von solch "mächtigen" Bafos gesprochen wird, das man sie mit leichterem Gerät nicht bezwingen kann (ich spreche von leichtem Gerät NICHT von leichtestem).
Man sollte einer großen Bafo schon etwas entgegensetzen können, aber ab einem bestimmten Grad (ich sag mal pauschal 0,22er/0,25er Mono und 5-25gr. Rute) ist es schließlich auch egal, da alles darüber mit stärkerem Druck doch nur zum aussteigen führt.

Ich pers. habe Jahrelang mit einer 2,70m 5-25gr. Rute mit 0,22Mono (manchmal auch 0.12 fireline) und das fand ich optimal. Habe zwar auch ab und zu große Bafos verloren durch aussteigen, aber das lag eher daran das die meistens so spitz gebissen haben, dass sie schlecht gehakt waren.

Irgendwann habe diese Rute dann beiseite gestellt und mir eine neue Combo zugelegt: 2,40m Rute um die 10-15gr. mit 0,10er Fireline.

Ich muss sagen es hat damit zwar schon Fun gebracht zu fischen und zu drillen, aber es hatte auch negative Seiten.

So habe ich m.M.nach einige Bisse nicht verwandeln können, die ich mit der steiferen 5-25gr. Rute gekriegt hätte. Mit der leichten Fun Rute musste man meist blitzschnell einen Anhieb setzen (was teilweise unmöglich war bei kurzen, spitzen Attacken), das war bei der kräftigeren Rute meist nicht nötig, da sie sich beim zug gegen die Rute selbst gehakt haben.

Auf jeden Fall kam der Tag mit der XXL-Bafo an der Fun Rute...
habe sie zwar bekommen, musste aber in den Bach hüpfen und lange drillen, bis sie platt war. Die ganze Aktion war schon ziemlich knapp, in dieser Situation hätte ich definitiv lieber meine erste Combo in der hand gehabt.

Entscheide dich wie du es für richtig hälst und hab Spaß an deiner Fischerei#6.

mfg


----------



## Walstipper (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Titel: "Leichtfischen und abreissen oder nicht?"*
> Frage: Findet ihr es ok *bewußt*, d.h. spätestens nach dem Wissen um sehr große Fische in dem Fischwasser, mit sehr leichtem Gerät zum Zwecke des maximal Fun dort zu fischen und es gerne in Kauf zu nehmen, dass größere (Raub)fische abreissen und dann evtl. verludern?





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wo es paßt ist die schon genannte Berkley 8ft -24g ja eine feine Sache, stark genug, leicht und auch kurz genug, wenn man denn ausholen will. Da gehen alle Köderarten gut mit.
> Wenn man eine solche 8ft und eine etwa gleichstarke ca.-30g 9'6" o.



Daher die Skelli, mit real bis 5/8, anstatt der womöglich gleichstarken Mitchell, verstehe....

Eher noch die Dreimeter, mit 23er Mono, damit ist man dann bestens gerüstet um im Urwald (Gewässer des Threadstarters) gegen die Hindernisse anzukommen.

Wie kommt es eigentlich zu dem Schwachsinn, mit Dreimeterruten durch den Urlwald zu streifen?

Kann ich beanworten: Es gibt da ein paar alteingefahrene Angler, konservativ am fischen, wo praktisch immer un überall die altbekannten Langruten benutzt werden/wurden und dann auch empfohlen werden.
Angler die noch nie was von Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur gehört haben, mal einen Swimbait, Surfacebait, Rubberjig, Neko/Texas/etc gesehen haben, geschweige denn überhaupt mal mit einer Baitcaster gefischt haben.
Auf gut deutsch: Kein Stück auf der höhe des Machbaren.


----------



## NoSaint (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Lustig finde ich dass hier immer davon gesprochen wird dass man mit einer längeren Rute, also eine ~3m Rute, mehr Druck auf den Fisch ausüben könne als mit einer Kürzeren. Das ist humbug, vielleicht kann eine längere Rute eine Flucht eines kampfstarken Fisches besser abpuffern, aber das wars dann auch schon. Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr schonmal was von Arbeit ist Masse mal Strecke gehört habt, also W=F*s. So gesehn sitzt der Fisch immer am längeren Hebel, eben der Rutenspitze, je länger dieser Hebel wird umso mehr Kraft übt der Fisch auf den Angler aus, nicht umgekehrt :q Also mit einer kurzen Rute kann so gesehn der Angler auf den Fisch mehr kraft auf den Fisch ausüben. Mal ein  extremes Beispiel, schonmal dran gedacht weshalt eine Biggame Rute im Normalfall nur 1,6-1,8m lang is und keine 4m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Angler die noch nie was von Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur gehört haben, mal einen Swimbait, Surfacebait, Rubberjig, Neko/Texas/etc gesehen haben, geschweige denn überhaupt mal mit einer Baitcaster gefischt haben.
> Auf gut deutsch: Kein Stück auf der höhe des Machbaren.



Damit hast Du Dich jetzt definitiv als "Modern Fishing Spielkiddie" geoutet.
Das ist nicht schlimm, das geht sogar vorbei, sogar ziemlich automatisch mit der naturalen Sanduhr. :m

Aber es tut eben schon ein bischen weh, wenn man an die auf dem dann zwangsläufig langen Entwicklungsprozeß verluderten Fische denkt ...


----------



## NoSaint (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Und du outest dich als alter und total konservativer Angler, auch nicht besser...|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich dass hier immer davon gesprochen wird dass man mit einer längeren Rute, also eine ~3m Rute, mehr Druck auf den Fisch ausüben könne als mit einer Kürzeren. Das ist humbug, vielleicht kann eine längere Rute eine Flucht eines kampfstarken Fisches besser abpuffern, aber das wars dann auch schon.


Dann solltest Du vlt. mal eine 3m Rute in die Hand nehmen, damit fischen, und nicht nur versuchen das zu beurteilen! :m
3m Ruten haben schon gegenüber einer gleichtypigen 2,70m und erst recht gegenüber den kürzeren ein *wesentlich* dickeres,stärkeres HT. Was eine wesentlich stärkere Kraftausübung in der Vollbelastung ermöglicht.

Das ist dann schlicht u. einfach Physik, hat nichts mit Glauben und Meinen usw. zu tun. :g

Es ist wie schon immer wieder gesagt, recht lustig, je nachdem ...


----------



## NoSaint (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Oje da hat wohl jemand total Ahnung von Physik :q Vielleicht hilft dir das des Sachverhalt zu verstehen :m http://portal.attc.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2861


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich dass hier immer davon gesprochen wird dass man mit einer längeren Rute, also eine ~3m Rute, mehr Druck auf den Fisch ausüben könne als mit einer Kürzeren. Das ist humbug, vielleicht kann eine längere Rute eine Flucht eines kampfstarken Fisches besser abpuffern, aber das wars dann auch schon. Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr schonmal was von Arbeit ist Masse mal Strecke gehört habt, also W=F*s. So gesehn sitzt der Fisch immer am längeren Hebel, eben der Rutenspitze, je länger dieser Hebel wird umso mehr Kraft übt der Fisch auf den Angler aus, nicht umgekehrt :q Also mit einer kurzen Rute kann so gesehn der Angler auf den Fisch mehr kraft auf den Fisch ausüben. Mal ein  extremes Beispiel, schonmal dran gedacht weshalt eine Biggame Rute im Normalfall nur 1,6-1,8m lang is und keine 4m


Genau an dass hab ich auch gedacht aber hier wirste gleich ausgelacht...
Kleines Beipiel: die hier viel verhönten profiblinker Jungs (ich mag sie auch nicht und finde die haben keine ahnung:q) haben auf ihrer "wakelt nix beisst nix" DvD ne szene wo sie aufnehmen wie viel Zug man auf den Fisch ausüben kann. Mit ihrer Blecheitsche (2.70m/ 100gr wenn ichs recht weiß) haben sie gaub 10 oder 11 KG gezogen und am ende der Schnur kamen nur 1.5 kg an. Heisst also der Fisch sitzt am längeren hebel:g. Verringert man die Länge der Rute so kann man noch immer die gleiche Kraft auf den Fisch ausüben aber muss selber nicht so stark ziehen. Viel Theorie aber ihr wollt ja nicht anders...:m


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich dass hier immer davon gesprochen wird dass man mit einer längeren Rute, also eine ~3m Rute, mehr Druck auf den Fisch ausüben könne als mit einer Kürzeren.



Also das Hebelgesetzt sagt mir, daß ich mit einem langen Hebel erheblich mehr Kraft bei gleichem Krafteinsatz auf den Fisch übertragen kann als mit einem kurzen. Das gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt...aber ich denke, eine Bachforelle ist mir körperlich doch unterlegen.

Ich dachte immer, Big Game und Wallerruten sind so kurz, damit eben der Fisch nicht so einen langen Hebel hat???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@angelpfeife
Hast Du das mit den physikalischen Hebeln und Hebelarmen, den damit verglichenen Angelruten, der Biegung, der Verkürzung und der wirksamen Hebelarmlänge verstanden? 
Die darüber kolportierten Aussagen incl. dieser bewußten DVD sind schon etwas arg hanebüchen ...


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du vlt. mal eine 3m Rute in die Hand nehmen, damit fischen, und nicht nur versuchen das zu beurteilen! :m
> 3m Ruten haben schon gegenüber einer gleichtypigen 2,70m und erst recht gegenüber den kürzeren ein *wesentlich* dickeres,stärkeres HT. Was eine wesentlich stärkere Kraftausübung in der Vollbelastung ermöglicht.


Schade nur dass die Dicke des HTs garnix mit der Zugkraft zu tun hat. Das die 3m dicker ist ist konstruktionsbedingt und hängt mir der Verjüngung zusammen. Um die gleiche aktion wie die 2.70m version zu haben muss die 3m auch gleich verjüngt sein. Das heisst bei längerer strecke muss sie dicker sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

#d
Fische mal mit verschieden langen Ruten eines Types und dann sprechen wir darüber weiter.
Bis auf den ersten Satz hast Du es ja richtig beschrieben.



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Genau an dass hab ich auch gedacht aber hier wirste gleich ausgelacht...


Den Grund kannst Du jetzt vlt. erahnen?


----------



## NoSaint (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, Big Game und Wallerruten sind so kurz, damit eben der Fisch nicht so einen langen Hebel hat???




Hab ich denn was anderes gesagt |kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Hab ich denn was anderes gesagt |kopfkrat



Ok, dann Sorry, dann hab ich Dich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



vermesser schrieb:


> aber ich denke, eine Bachforelle ist mir körperlich doch unterlegen.


Das ist doch der wesentliche Punkt:
Man tauscht bei recht kleinen Fischen und deren begrenzten Zugkräften im Vergleich zum menschlichen Angler die ungünstige Hebelwirkung gegen eine riesige Federbereichswirkung, so dass der Fisch nicht mehr aus der Rutenbiegung und deren innewohnender schneller Abfederung herauskommt, der Fisch in der Rutenbiegung "hängt", und sich darin vollkommen verausgabt. 
Gerade bei den schnellen und quirligen Fischen die beste Methode, dass er sicher am Haken hängen bleibt, wo man selber manuell (z.B. brettsteifer Stab) und reaktiv nur mit eigener Hand+Arm gar nicht so schnell ausgleichend hinterher käme.
Das kostet zwar so etwas Anstrengung, aber es soll ja sportlich sein.


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@ Nordlichtangler: Das ist doch mal eine super Erklärung für das, was ich bisher nur wusste, aber nicht in Worten erklären konnte.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Komisch sobalt sich hier Ältere einmischen kommt kein haha lustig mehr.


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Genau Nolfravel dir als Profi mit deinen vielen großen Fängen und deiner Erfahrung muss ich zu stimmen.


 

Jo.
Ich fange aber leider nie Fische, ich tu nur so als wüsste ich etwas übers Angeln.|rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Komisch sobalt sich hier Ältere einmischen kommt kein haha lustig mehr.


 
Die meisten lachen sich im Hintergrund 
die Biegekurve krumm 

...sehr lustig hier #6


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Jo.
> Ich fange aber leider nie Fische, ich tu nur so als wüsste ich etwas übers Angeln.|rolleyes


 

Endlich hast du es eingesehn


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die meisten lachen sich im Hintergrund
> die Biegekurve krumm
> 
> ...sehr lustig hier #6


 

Aber manchmal muss man sein Lachen auch zur Kenntnis geben


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ok wir können uns gegenseitig alle nicht überzeugen. Was heißt das? Der Unterschied kann garnicht so groß sein oder es ist einfach egal. Man wir reden hier von Fischen, dass sind die Viecher mit den Flossen und dem kleinen Hirn die man auch mit ner offenen Reuse fangen kann weil sie zu doof sind den Ausgang zu finden. Und wir kommen hier mit hebelgesetzen und was weiß ich was. Nur weil ihr hier rumlabert werd ich sicher nicht mit solchen Ruten wie ihr fischen und ihr sicher nicht mit solchen wie wir. Ich bin dafür wir belassens mal dabei...


----------



## wokm4n (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Meine BaFo-Peitsche ist die AHF-Leitner ultraleicht mit 2,15m. Das Wurfgewicht liegt bei 3-18g. Der Blank ist ein Traum und auch recht straff aber federt hervorragend, da macht jede BaFo schlapp. Meine absolute Lieblingsrute. Selbst Hechte über 80cm kann man damit locker ausdrillen und noch schön Druck machen. Kostenpunkt so um die 70€ bei einem großen Auktionshaus.
Grüße


----------



## Walstipper (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Walstipper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Angler die noch nie was von Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur gehört haben, mal einen Swimbait, Surfacebait, Rubberjig, Neko/Texas/etc gesehen haben, geschweige denn überhaupt mal mit einer Baitcaster gefischt haben.
> ...



Ich hab zu viel gute als auch wirre/wage (positiv gemeint!) Postings von dir gelesen, um zu wissen, das du so beschränkt wie oben dargstellt ja eigentlich garnicht sein kannst. 

Man sieht auch, was dir die Kollegen im Rutenbauforum so aufzeigen - und ich glaube nicht das du im Hintertürchen so über sie denkst 

Wenn man aber bewusst borniert ablehnt, braucht man nicht andere mit hineinziehen #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Mal vorsichtig nachgefragt, Dir geht es noch gut?  #h

Den quälenden Tackle-Schulteraffen solltest Du vlt. mal abnehmen, das kann schon mal Gehirnaua machen. :m


----------



## Walstipper (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Das sagt der, der bei sich dahom im Wald die Bäume nicht mehr identifizieren kann, oder wie war das


----------



## Bobster (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Det's durchaus "polarisierende" Außendarstellung seiner
anglerischen Erfahrungswerte dürfte
dem interessierten Angler mittlerweile bekannt sein,
das rechtfertigt m.M.n. aber in *keinster Weise *
persönliche Angriffe und Feststellungen wie sie in den 
letzten Postings ans Licht kamen.....


----------



## angelpfeife (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Bobster schrieb:


> Det's durchaus "polarisierende" Außendarstellung seiner
> anglerischen Erfahrungswerte dürfte


Halt mal - Det?
schön langsam dämmerts mir


----------



## IchMagNus (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Guten Morgen!

Werde ab Mai einen Bach 2-10m breit, 50cm-2,50m tief besfischen. Hauptfisch Forellen bis zu 55cm aber auch guter Hechtbestand. Köder: Kleine Wobbler, Spinner, manchmal auch Mais oder Wurm an leichter Schwimmermontage. So nun zu meiner Frage: Ist die Sportex Black Stream 2,10m -28g dafür geeignet oder vielleicht bisschen zu hart?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Die wesentliche weitere Situtationsbeschriebung, die weiter oben schon lang und breit durchgerollt wurde, ist die Hindernislage. 
Wie sieht es mit den Ufern aus, wieviel Bäume stehen da, sind Wurzeln freistehend im Wasser, liegen große Äste oder gar abgebrochene Kronen im Wasser?

Das Gerät sollte aus meiner (u.a. Angler) Sicht eben den Bedingungen so angepaßt sein, dass eine sichere Landung weitgehend gewährleistet werden kann. D.h. heißt oft Drill rein über die Rute, nicht mit der Rollenbremse.
Auch von Hechten, wurde oben auch schon einiges, z.B. von vermesser, geschrieben. Da hat dickes FC oder HM evtl. eine Berechtigung.

Das steht evtl. kontradiktionär zu den Wunschvorstellungen nach einem sehr leichten "Fun"-Drillgerät, was unter Badewannenbedingungen durchaus seinen Platz hat.


----------



## tom66 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



IchMagNus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Werde ab Mai einen Bach 2-10m breit, 50cm-2,50m tief besfischen. Hauptfisch Forellen bis zu 55cm aber auch guter Hechtbestand. Köder: Kleine Wobbler, Spinner, manchmal auch Mais oder Wurm an leichter Schwimmermontage. So nun zu meiner Frage: Ist die Sportex Black Stream 2,10m -28g dafür geeignet oder vielleicht bisschen zu hart?



Leider kenne ich die Black Stream nicht. Ich vermute aber mal, dass sie recht stramm ausfällt, da Sportex mit den WG Angaben bewusst immer etwas untertreibt. 

Aus den von dir beschriebenen Daten lässt sich ableiten, dass es sich um ein naturbelassenes Gewässer mit unterschiedlichen Strömungsverhältnissen (Stromschnellen, tiefe Gumpen) und vermutlich einigen Hindernissen im Wasser handelt. Berücksichtigt man noch, dass es einen guten Hechtbestand gibt, würde ich nicht unter der von dir beschriebenen Klasse fischen wollen. 

Und um nochmal etwas Salz in die Suppe dieses kontrovers diskutierten Threads zu streuen:

Ich fische jetzt schon einige Jahre in verschiedenen Bächen, hier in der weiteren Region, mit der Spinnrute. Als Jugendlicher hat es für mich immer eine 2,40m Balzer Teleskoprute mit 5-25g Wurfgewicht getan. Die Ansprüche wachsen natürlich mit dem Alter ;-)

Ein wesentlicher Punkt, in einem Gewässer mit derart wechselhaften Strukturen, ist für mich immer die universelle Einsetzbarkeit der Rute. Normalerweise kann man in solchen Bächen nicht waten und die Ufer sind stark bewachsen. Überkopfwürfe sind zu 95% ausgeschlossen. Platz für Wurfbewegungen ist fast immer nur über der Wasseroberfläche, weshalb kreative Wurftechniken zur Anwendung kommen müssen.

Für mich haben sich an solchen Bächen Ruten mit ca. 2,10m Länge bewährt. Diee sind natürlich auch nicht überall optimal, stellen aber einen Kompromiss dar, um an den meisten Stellen angeln zu können. Beim Wurfgewicht würde ich auch nicht unter 25g Obergrenze gehen, da der an manchen Stellen herrschende Strömungsdruck leichte Ruten überlastet. 

Wenn man gezielt auf größere Fische (von denen man vielleicht sogar schon weiß, wo sie stehen) fischt, wäre es natürlich dumm, kein kräfitigeres und auf die Stelle abgestimmtes Gerät zu verwenden. Ansonsten schließe ich mich dem hier schon gemachten Vorschlag an, das Gerät an die im Normalfall zu erwartende Fischgröße anzupassen. 

Meine Lieblings Wald- und Wiesenbachrute ist derzeit übrigens die Garbolino Black Hill DS 2,10m 5-30g WG. Ist mit Abstand nicht die teuerste Rute, die ich im Schrank habe, macht aber trotzdem Spaß, weil sie sehr ausgewogen in der Hand liegt, schnell genug ist und aufgrund der sensiblen Spitze, gepaart mit einem straffen Rückgrat (für diese leichte Klasse) ein breites Spektrum an unterschiedlichen Köderführungen ermöglicht. Habe sie mit der kleinen RedArc und 0,25mm Mono kombiniert.


----------



## Streifenjäger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich finds hier lustig!

Ich finds absolut ok wenn irgendwelche Jungs mit 3m-Lanzen durch meinen Bach waten...jedem das seine! 

Aber wenn ich hier zum Teil lese, dass nur aufgrund von Erfahrung die man in langen Jahren an SEINEM Gewässer gesammelt hat jemandem die Fähigkeit des selbstständigen Denkens und der damit zusammenhängenden Anpassung seines Tackles an das für ihn relevante Gewässer abgesprochen werden...da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln! 

Und was auf den letzen 16 Seiten geschrieben wurde hat nur Aussagekraft wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Schnur am Spitzenring festgebunden wird! Was bringt mir ne noch so tolle 3m-Rute wenn die Rollenbremse hakt und der Fisch des Lebens die Schnur, egal ob Mono oder PE, einfach durchreißt? Eine perfekt funktionierende und leicht anspringende Bremse ist durchaus nicht zu verachten...

Ach und ich fische schon seit 3 Jahren keine Rute über 2m mehr an meinem Bach...und, oh mein Gott, ich verwende PE als Hauptschnur mit 2m FC drangeknüppert! 

Ich hab schon so manche 50er Forelle aus dem Bächlein gezaubert und nicht eine von denen hatte nur im geringsten eine Chance...und es ist auch noch keine der großen Forelle ausgeschlitzt aufgrund der PE! Und wenn sie in eine Wurzel schwimmen wollte hab ich einfach den Daumen auf die Bremse gelegt und den Fisch in die andere Richtung dirigiert...ja das geht mit ner L-Spinning! 

Aber was red ich denn da, das hab ich doch gestern alles nur geträumt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich finds hier auch lustig.

Hier wurde auf Seite 1 von einem Fluss ausgegangen und nun kommen die Jungs auf Seite 16 und erzählen, was sie an ihren Bach an Ruten haben.

Klasse unterhaltsam ...

Soll ich schreiben, was ich am BACH für eine Rute habe? Die ist nämlich tatsächlich anders als ich hier geschrieben habe ...

ne, lieber nicht, sonst kommen auf Seite 26 die Jungs und erzählen, was sie am See für Rute haben und dann auf Seite 36 am Meer ...

hat schon einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert hier ...


----------



## Streifenjäger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich hab mich einfach mal nach dem Bild orientiert, das Walstipper von dem Gewässer des TE eingestellt hat! Und das ist ganz sicher KEIN Fluß sondern eher ein Bach!


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Ich hab mich einfach mal nach dem Bild orientiert, das Walstipper von dem Gewässer des TE eingestellt hat! Und das ist ganz sicher KEIN Fluß sondern eher ein Bach!



Tja dann ... 

ich habe einfach mal gelesen, was der TE über sein Gewässer sagt und wie der TE seinen Fluss beschreibt ...

 ... wirklich sehr unterhaltsam hier


----------



## Streifenjäger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Aber das sag ich ja genau...jeder muss sein Gerät an SEIN Gewässer anpassen und jeder sollte SEIN Gewässer am besten kennen! Das kein einem niemand abnehmen, so viel Ahnung dieser auch haben mag! Es sei denn er hat schonmal an diesem Gewässer gefischt!

Ich hab nur davon gesprochen was an MEINEM Gewässer gut funktioniert ohne zu sagen, dass er das gleiche machen soll und wenn er's nicht macht keine Ahnung hat...und das ganze in ner recht überheblichen Art und Weise! Mehr kann man glaub ich auch gar nicht machen wenn der TE seine Frage so offen formuliert...


----------



## randio (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

also ich habe mir nun wirklich nicht alles durchgelesen, dafür fehlt mir die zeit und lust...

aber wenn es jemanden interessiert,
ich fische an meinem BACH die:

shimano fahrenheit 1,85m 2-8g
shimano fireblood 1000
0,08er fireline crystal 
1,5m gamakatsu fc

bisher gab es in keinster weise probleme mit 50er forellen, 55er barben und nem 66er döbel.

alles andere wäre in meinem BACH, mit kanonen auf spatzen und würde MIR, keinen spaß mehr machen.

und nein, ich verliere keine fische durch schnurbruch etc.!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Aber das sag ich ja genau...jeder muss sein Gerät an SEIN Gewässer anpassen und jeder sollte SEIN Gewässer am besten kennen! Das kein einem niemand abnehmen, so viel Ahnung dieser auch haben mag! Es sei denn er hat schonmal an diesem Gewässer gefischt!


Da haben wir doch wieder einen Konsenspunkt :m - weil die Gewässer sind beileibe nicht alle gleich, selbst wenn sie als "Bach" oder "Forellenbach" tituliert werden, und überall Salmo trutta fario drin schwimmt.

Die Diskussion gab es vielfach und gibt es immer wieder:
Wie ist die Situation am spezifischen Gewässer und Gewässerabschnitt wirklich, wie stellt man sich drauf ein, wieviel Reserve braucht man evtl. und kalkuliert diese ein? Brauche ich ein Gerät mit minimalen Kraftanforderungen, oder ein oder gar zwei Klassen stärker, kräftiger, heftiger ?

Eine wissentliche Inkaufnahme von Abrissen unterstelle ich keinem *hier ^*. Aber bei einer solchen Annahme oder Unterstellung kochen eben die Emotionen ein gut Stück hoch, weil das vorsätzliche Inkaufnehmen von (große) Fische abreissen und verludern lassen zu einem der extrem unwaidmännischen Verhaltensweisen gehören. Das wird zu Recht moniert und gerügt.


----------



## joey96 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

ich habe momentan das problem dass meine gefl schnur (gelb) so ausgeblichen ist dass ich sie kaum noch benutzen mag...kann mir jemand eine farbige gefl schnur nennen die nicht ausbleicht aber auch so im bereich 12-15 kg tragfähigkeit liegt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



joey96 schrieb:


> ich habe momentan das problem dass meine gefl schnur (gelb) so ausgeblichen ist dass ich sie kaum noch benutzen mag...kann mir jemand eine farbige gefl schnur nennen die nicht ausbleicht aber auch so im bereich 12-15 kg tragfähigkeit liegt?



Wir sind beim Bachforellentackle, wohlbemerkt ! 

Lustig hier im Thread


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



joey96 schrieb:


> ich habe momentan das problem dass meine gefl schnur (gelb) so ausgeblichen ist dass ich sie kaum noch benutzen mag...kann mir jemand eine farbige gefl schnur nennen die nicht ausbleicht aber auch so im bereich 12-15 kg tragfähigkeit liegt?


 

Sry ich glaube du bist im falschen Treath gelandet. Guck mal nach Power Pro in der SuFu #6


----------



## tom66 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hier wurde auf Seite 1 von einem Fluss ausgegangen und nun kommen die Jungs auf Seite 16 und erzählen, was sie an ihren Bach an Ruten haben.
> 
> Klasse unterhaltsam ...



Der TE hat doch bereits auf Seite 10 geschrieben, dass er sich inzwischen eine Kombo für sein Gewässer zugelegt hat und dieses Thema nicht weiter diskutieren möchte. 

Da der Thread "Bachforellen Peitsche" heißt finde ich die Diskussion um Bachruten in keinster Weise am Thema vorbei. Bachforellen leben ja bekanntlich überwiegend im Bach, wie der Name schon sagt ;-)



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Soll ich schreiben, was ich am BACH für eine Rute habe? Die ist nämlich tatsächlich anders als ich hier geschrieben habe ...



Warum nicht? Dann wärst du wieder beim Thema. 

Finde im übrigen, dass dieser Thread durchaus einige gute Beiträge enthält!


----------



## joey96 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

also ich fische die gunki hayashi von P&M 210cm lang WG von 5-28 gr. mit der mag pro lite 500er rolle mit 0,18-0,20er mono


----------



## Walstipper (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich finds hier auch lustig.
> 
> Hier wurde auf Seite 1 von einem Fluss ausgegangen und nun kommen die Jungs auf Seite 16 und erzählen, was sie an ihren Bach an Ruten haben.
> 
> ...



Das von mir verlinkte Bild ist das Gewässer des Threadsstarters, auch wenn nicht unbedingt an dessen Abschnitt. Da hatte er 5-15m angegeben, in dem von mir verlinkten Bild werdens 5-8m sein.
Die 15Meter+ werdens dann hier oder hier sein. Schöner Bach bis Kleinfluss also 

Ändert das jetzt was an der Rutenlänge, oder sind wir uns alle einig das dort max. 7.5' in Frage kommt und keine Mefoschwinge, den Ufergegebenheiten entsprechend?

Auch damit bei dem ganzen Unterhaltungswert nicht der nächste Falschkäufer kommt und sich hier ärgert, er käme mit der Dreimeterrute im Gebäum/Gestrüpp nicht zurecht.
Das muss ja nicht sein #h


----------



## Zoddl (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@Walstipper
Kurze Ruten haben, wie hier bereits etliche Male schon geschrieben, durchaus ihre Berechtigung. An einem Gewässer, wie es auf deinen 3 Bildern zu sehen ist, macht aber eine 2.10m Rute keinen Sinn! Schon gar nicht bei grossen Forellen. Das ist das optimale Meerforellen - Ruten Gewässer.

Ausserdem:
Man merkt, du hattest noch nicht das Vergnügung mit einer 50+ Wildforelle. Der Drill von so einem Gerät besteht hauptsächlich daraus, Fluchten, Kopfstösse und Sprünge abzufangen. Den Drill kann man weder mit einem Hecht, noch nem Döbel oder grossem Barsch vergleichen. Da ist viel mehr Speed und jede Menge Kraft dabei. 
Geflochtene Hauptschnur oder Monofil, im Nahkampfbereich fehlt dir wegen der kurzen Rute jede Menge Pufferweg. Und dieser Puffer ist bei grossen Forellen genausowichtig, wie die dazugehörige gut funktionierende Bremse.

Und nu sieh dir mal deine eingestellten Bilder an! Auf dem ersten Bild (mit dem Müll im Wasser) sieht man etlich Steine aus dem flachen Wasser ragen und davor einen tiefen Gumpen. Eine grosse Forelle wirst du nicht davon abhalten können, in den Gumpen zu ziehen. Fakt! Und dort brauchst du jede Menge Rutenweg, um die Schnur von den Steinen fernzuhalten.

Als nächstes sind Forellen zwar doof, aber auch nicht saudumm. Das weiss ich aber erst, seitdem ich auf 2.70m Ruten umgestiegen bin. Weil ich jetzt nicht mehr direkt am Wasser stehe, folgen die Forellen dem Wobbler nicht selten bis vor meine Füsse. Zumindest wenn ich Deckung hab.

... und wie willst du mit deiner kurzen Rute an dem Fluss angeln?? Mit den 2.10m kommst du weder über den Uferbewuchs von Foto1 und schon gar nicht von Foto2. Ne Baitcaster (zu deutsch "Köder - Werfer") an einem Forellenfluss mit Bäumen und Büschen??? Da ist generell nichts mit werfen, hier wird geschlenzt, gependelt oder einfach treiben gelassen. 


@TE
Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass du spätestens in 2 Jahren gelernt hast, warum deine "kurze" Combo nicht das ist, was du eigentlich gesucht hast.



@Toni
Mich würde aber auch interessieren, mit welcher Rute du am Bach fischst. Ist der Bach über 2m breit, greif ich ebenfalls zur MeFo - Rute!?


----------



## Walstipper (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ausserdem:
> Man merkt, du hattest noch nicht das Vergnügung mit einer 50+ Wildforelle. Der Drill von so einem Gerät besteht hauptsächlich daraus, Fluchten, Kopfstösse und Sprünge abzufangen.



Mit der Fünfziger hast du wohl recht, war nämlich ne 60er Uferseefo, die damals mit einer Illex LightRigVersatile und 1000er Technium FB in drei Minuten chancenlos gelanden wurde. Aber wayne.

Man hat ja sonst keine Probleme an leichterem BC-Gerät.... .
Sowas ist mit leichtem Gerät allerdings kaum noch zu handlen.



Zoddl schrieb:


> ... und wie willst du mit deiner kurzen Rute an dem Fluss angeln?? Mit den 2.10m kommst du weder über den Uferbewuchs von Foto1 und schon gar nicht von Foto2. Ne Baitcaster (zu deutsch "Köder - Werfer") an einem Forellenfluss mit Bäumen und Büschen??? Da ist generell nichts mit werfen, hier wird geschlenzt, gependelt oder einfach treiben gelassen.



Stimmt, der Uferbewuchs ist noch dazu äußerst aussichtsreich für eine erfolgreiche Fischlandung beim typischen Forellenspinntrip.
Dabei dachte ich eigentlich die kurze Rute seitlich, wenn möglich Überkopf um diverse Grad bewegen zu können, dazu vernüntig am Kleinfluss entlang von A nach B durchs Gebäum zu kommen, ohne jedesmal den Stecken zu stecken oder diesen aus den Astgabeln kramen zu müssen. 
Kurz um, Handlichkeit bei Platzmangel.

Funktioniert das besser mit der Meforute am bewachsenen 2.50m Bach?


----------



## NoSaint (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Walstipper
> Ne Baitcaster (zu deutsch "Köder - Werfer") an einem Forellenfluss mit Bäumen und Büschen??? Da ist generell nichts mit werfen, hier wird geschlenzt, gependelt oder einfach treiben gelassen.



Will hier nix neues los treten, aber schonmal was von Pitchen, Skippen oder Flippen gehört   Alles ohne Probleme (mit etwas Übung vorausgesetzt) mit der BC möglich #6


----------



## SNAFU (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ach Leute,

wie waere es denn nach 15Seiten UL-Diskussion, es mal gut sein zu lassen.
Jeder soll's machen, wie er klar kommt.
Ich persoenlich habe als erster in diesem Thread darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das WG zu beachten und ggf. zu einer staerkeren Rute zu greifen.
Ich selbst fische am Bach ne Elite Spin -8Gramm und fischte vormals ne Redoutable Bass -8Gramm. Mit letzterer - der Schwabbelrute - habe ich ne 50+ Wildforelle im Unterstand angeworfen und auch rausbekommen. Es war allerdings knapp. Daraufhin habe ich mir die Elite Spin geholt. Die Rute ist mit nichten zu vergleichen. Viel Haerter, mehr Rueckrat. 
Ich persoenlich fische keine langen Ruten am Bach, weil dieser zu sehr bewachsen ist.
Walstipper hat diesbzgl. schon einiges gesagt. Ich bilde mir auch nicht wirklich ein Urteil darueber, wie bescheuert es sein muss, sich damit am Ufer zu bewegen...
Aber wenn ich mal den Umkehrschluss ziehen darf: Wer von UL-Kritikern hat denn schonmal mit einer <2m, <15Gramm WG Rute am Bach gefischt???

'Snafu


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SNAFU schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mal den Umkehrschluss ziehen darf: Wer von UL-Kritikern hat denn schonmal mit einer <2m, <15Gramm WG Rute am Bach gefischt???



... ich ...

am Bach und auch am Fluss, wie er hier im Thread dargestellt ist ...


----------



## SNAFU (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Hmm,

ich erinnere mich, dass Du Deine Mefo-Rute vorgestellt hast. Auch beim fluechtigen durchklicken des Themas, habe ich nichts bzgl. Deiner Erfahrungen mit leichten, kurzen Ruten gesehn ...vllt. uebersehen...
Was war denn das Problem bzw. der Grund fuer den Griff zur 40Gr. Rute?

Ich denke die meisten der Schreiberlinge hier haben auf Ihre Weise Recht. Nicht zu vergessen, dass wohl Jeder sein Salmoniden-Gewaesser im Kopf hat. Ich persoenlich fische wirklich an einem Bach. Mit einer 2,70-3,00m Rute kaeme ich da nicht klar. Je nach Stroemung, groesse des Flusses und Uferbeschaffenheit wuerde ich ebenfalls zu schwerem Geraet greifen. An unserem Fluss habe ich noch keine kapitale Forelle erwischt :-(, folglich keine Erfahrung.

Dennoch ueberlege ich langsam, ob ein bisschen mehr leben und leben lassen nicht hilfreich sein koennte. Mir will halt -aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen in der Praxis- einfach nicht in den Kopf, dass man grosse Salmoniden nicht mit einer leichten Rute sicher gelandet bekommt.
Das gilt nicht fuer unangebrachtes Tackle(steife Rute, Geflochtene) mit dem dann Fische verangelt werden.

Ich suche auch nach 17-18Seiten immernoch bisschen Erfahrungsaustausch, mit Jenen, wo ich der Authentzitaet der Aussagen Glauben schenke.

'Snafu


----------



## Zoddl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich hab ebenfalls mit kurzen "UL" - Ruten am Bach begonnen, steht so auch in meinem Posting und bin auch jetzt noch gern mit der leichtesten dieser Rute (als Zweitrute) unterwegs. Zum Einsatz kommt sie aber nur noch dort, wo ich ausser Barsch und kleineren Döbeln/Forellen nichts anderes erwarte / erwarten kann. Und mir die Scheuchwirkung auch egal ist...

Du bekommst jeden Fisch mit einer UL - Rute raus, wenn er hängt. Du kannst dir auch nen Boilie an deine UL - Spinne hängen und damit locker 30 Pfund Karpfen in einem hindernisfreien Gewässer ohne Strömung ausdrillen. Geht alles mit funktionierender Bremse. 

Warum ne UL nicht in allen Fällen ratsam ist, hast du bei deiner Wildforelle ja mitbekommen. Da waren dann Hindernisse und vermutlich auch Strömung. Hier ist nichts mit locker ausdrillen, sondern du musst den Fisch unter anderem von Hindernissen fernhalten. Dazu brauchst du Druck und einen Hebel. 
Forellen schlitzen aber bei zu steifem Gerät (harte Rute, dehnungslose Schnur) sehr häufig aus, je nachdem wie und wo sie gehakt sind. Du brauchst also einen Puffer.

Grosse Fische fängt man häufig da, wo niemand angelt. Gilt an zugewachsenen Gewässern umso mehr, da hier jeder "freie" Spot definitiv beangelt wird. Also ab ins Gebüsch! Im Gebüsch... und das darf sich jetzt auch der Baitcaster gern selber bewusst machen... angelt man häufig nur auf kurze Distanz. 

Problem Nr.1:
Scheuchwirkung. Du musst irgendwie verhindern, dass dich die Fische zuerst sehen. Das ist mit einer längeren Rute nunmal um einiges einfacher, weil man nicht gezwungen ist, direkt am Ufer zu stehen.

Problem Nr.2:
Der Drill beginnt entsprechend ebenfalls auf kurzer Distanz!

Öhmmm... warum ne MeFo - Rute im Drill jetzt besser ist, muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. 
Wer der Meinung ist, 3m - 4m FlouCarbon kommen an die Pufferwirkung von Monofiler ran, wird sicherlich Recht haben.
Das eine MeFo - Rute auf den ersten 1.20m puffert und auspowert, der restliche 1.50m zum Hebeln, Druck und "umkippeln" machen benutzt wird, ist eben nur bei grossen Forellen dienlich. Vor allem, wenn man den Fisch von Hindernissen fernhalten muss. 
Da man aber mit ner vernünftigen Baitcaster - Rute um die Hindernisse werfen kann, also quasi "hindernisfrei fischt", hat man solche Probleme nich... vor allem nicht, wenn die Bremse ruckelfrei Schnur gibt!

direkt @SNAFU
Es geht hier eigentlich nur um Erfahrungswerte. Du hast ja bereits ebenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht, das zu leichtes Gerät für ne 50+ eben nicht das angebrachteste ist. Glücklicherweise, isses bei dir gerade nochmal gut gegangen, wie du selber sagst.
Und der Unterschied zwischen einer kurzen Spinne und einer langem im Drill von Forellen, ist eben auch Erfahrungswert. Und mehr sollte hier ja keiner vermitteln.


----------



## Walstipper (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Die UL-Geschichte brauchen wir nicht weiter zu besprechen, auch wenns da Kraftunterschiede gibt, zu leichte Stecken die wenig Forcieren können haben bei Hindernissen, wenig Platz und Strömung nix verloren, bei Barbengefahr sowieso nicht, denn die sind keineswegs mit Forellen vergleichbar.

Noch schlimmer (wohl am schlimmsten) sind allerdings außengehakte Wildkarpfen die Strömung gewohnt sind, da geht nix ran |bigeyes

Bei der Forcierung mit dehnender Mono und weicher langer Rute, die weit bis ins Handteil reinbiegt, gibts es allerdings ne Schattenseite:
Eine Fischflucht ins Hindernis ist nur zu stoppen, wenn der Abstand Fisch-Hindernis groß genug ist, sprich der Fisch läuft erst nach 2-3+ Metern in den Druck Rute/Mono rein, nämlich wenn die Rute im Handteil ist und die Mono gedehnt hat.
Danach erst hat man Radialbewegung.

Wie das bei kurzer Rute und weniger dehnender Schnur aussieht, ist klar, an einem 180er MedFast Stecken mit Braid kann ein Fisch praktisch auf der Stelle gehalten werden. Schattenseite hier, weniger Puffer.

Ne andere Sache ist überhaupt die Köderpräsentation, da ist mit der Langrute nur noch einkurbeln, oder ein wenig Gufi lupfen drin. 
Alles andere (inklusive) was die Kuköwelt zu bieten hat macht die kurze Rute meilenweit besser.
Mit der Langrute fallen viele Anwendungen praktisch ganz weg, aber was erzähle ich da.... |rolleyes


----------



## Zoddl (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@Stippi
Mit der Rute, die sich bis ins Handteil biegt, haste Recht. Deswegen benutz ich ja auch ne MeFo Rute! Du hast den Puffer und ordentlich Kreuz, "der Laufweg" bis ins Kreuz bleibt aber trotzdem gering. Sollte der Weg dennoch zu lang sein, muss ich eben reagieren und die Rute bewegen. 

Wegens der Köderpräsentation... hast du natürlich recht. Angelt man an Forellenflüssen mit Strömung, fallen aber auch etliche Präsentationsmöglichkeiten bzw. Köder unter den Tisch.
Für Topwater, Twitchbaits oder gejerkte Hard- oder SoftKuKös ist die Strömung meist einfach zu schnell. Pustekuchen!

Dafür hab ich aber die Möglichkeit, nen Wobbler/etc. stromauf an einer Stelle tanzen zu lassen, ohne dass mir die Strömung dat Dingens zu nah ans Ufer drückt.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich könnte heulen. Ich habe mit der Rute die ich mir damals gekauft habe (Mitchell Elite Spind 4-18g) Ne 60er Refo ne 58er Bafo und nen 70er Hecht gefangen, sowie viele andere kleinere Fische und alles ging super. Doch heute hatte ich einen Hänger wollte den Haken aufbiegen, dann ist die Schnur gerissen die Rute zurück geknallt und die Spitze abgebrochen.... Nochmal zurück zum Thema welche Rute würdet ihr mir in der selben Wg Klasse (länge bis 1,90m) empfehlen? Würde mir die Rute nochmal kaufen aber die Kasse erlaubts im Moment nicht.. Ich könnte 50€ ausgeben. Ich weis für 50€bekomme ich auch die Elite aber wenn ich weis das ich sie schonmal für 30bekommen habe dann ärgert mich es wenn ich die für 60€ kaufen muss....


----------



## Fun (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich würde dir eine Spro Passion Light Spin empfehlen. Ich fische die Rute an meinem Bach und bin total begeistert.

180cm, Wg bis 14gr. Ist doch so ungefähr die Richtung die du suchst. Zudem bekommst du die für ca. 45 €


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ich mag allgemein Spro von den Ruten her nicht sry... Ich habe an die Mitchell mag pro spin gedacht, wobei die auch 72€ inkl. Versand kostet


----------



## Nolfravel (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

WFT Penzill

Elite Spin

Pulse


----------



## Walstipper (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ist die Rute im Hänger gebrochen oder gegen einen Ast geschnallst?
Sicher nix mit Garantie zu machen?


----------



## Kotzi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Was haltet ihr von der Abu Garcia Vendetta, bis auf den Bescheidenen Rollenfestmacher ( steh auf der Leitung manchmal fehlt halt ein Wort), 
würde die mich schon ansprechen. Am Anfang des Threats wurde mal nach der Rutenserie gefragt, aber irgendwie habe ich keine antwort gefunden.


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Was hast du gegen den "Rollenfestmacher"?

Hab die Vendetta erst einmal gefischt aber finde sie für den Preis sehr gut.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

@Walstipper Sie ist gegen einen Ast geknallt. Ne leider nicht war ein Reduziertes Produkt..


----------



## ajaekel (31. März 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*



SNAFU schrieb:


> Ach Leute,
> 
> Wer von UL-Kritikern hat denn schonmal mit einer <2m, <15Gramm WG Rute am Bach gefischt???
> 
> 'Snafu


 
...ich auch. Mit ner Fenwick 1,45m 0-7g.

Geht gut im Bach, wenn man mit der Wathose drin ist. Man kommt mit Minispinnern unter jeden Ast.

Größter gefangener Fisch damit: Bachforelle >60cm!

Sollten noch Fotos hier im Board irgendwo existieren 

Übrigens...Beifang auf der Rute: Schuppenkarpen mit 16 Pfund am Minigummi am Schwanz gehakt. Das war nen Tanz.

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## feko (1. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Hallo,bei euch sind Karpfen und Bfos in dem selben gewässer?


----------



## ajaekel (1. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Ja,
das Wasser hat zwei unterschiedliche Bereiche - im oberen Verlauf gab es sogar mal Äschen...im unteren Verlauf ist der Bach etwas schlammiger - da gibt es Hechte, Döbel und auch vereinzelt Karpfen.

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Bachforellen Peitsche*

Bei uns ist auch fast alles drinn also auch Bachforellen und Karpfen


----------

